# dhcpd: Interface/Subnetz ausschließen



## StephenKing (1. Oktober 2007)

*dhcpd: Interface/Subnetz ausschließen*

Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass der DHCP-Server von einem bestimmten Interface bzw. einem bestimmten Subnetz seine Finger lässt?

Hab momentan folgendes in der dhcpd.conf und bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher, ob das 100% passt:

```
subnet x.x.x.x netmask y.y.y.y {
}
```
Hab leider keine andere Option gefunden, mit der ich irgendwas deaktivieren könnte. Wenn ich für das Netz gar nichts eintrage, meckert er beim dhcpd-Start, dass er dafür nicht konfiguriert ist.


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: dhcpd: Interface/Subnetz ausschließen*

Welche Distribution?


----------



## StephenKing (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: dhcpd: Interface/Subnetz ausschließen*

Debian Etch


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: dhcpd: Interface/Subnetz ausschließen*

Schau mal bei Linuxforen.de. Ich habe leider wie ich vorhin feststellen musste auch keine VMWare Installation mehr da wo ich es testen könnte


----------



## gerri (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: dhcpd: Interface/Subnetz ausschließen*



StephenKing schrieb:


> Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass der DHCP-Server von einem bestimmten Interface bzw. einem bestimmten Subnetz seine Finger lässt? ...


Wie meinst Du dass jetzt genau? Dass ein Interface erst gar nicht den DHCP Server anfragt? Oder dass der DHCP Adressen aus einen bestimmten Bereich nicht vergibt? Oder dass der DHCP Sever auf Anfragen, die über ein bestimmtes Interface kommen, nicht reagiert? Oder wie oder was?

Gruss,
gerri


----------



## StephenKing (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: dhcpd: Interface/Subnetz ausschließen*

Das Netz, das an einem bestimmten Interface angeschlossen ist, darf nicht vom DHCP-Server versorgt werden, da dort bereits ein anderer DHCP-Server läuft.


----------



## gerri (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: dhcpd: Interface/Subnetz ausschließen*



StephenKing schrieb:


> Das Netz, das an einem bestimmten Interface angeschlossen ist, darf nicht vom DHCP-Server versorgt werden, da dort bereits ein anderer DHCP-Server läuft.


Das sollte mit Deiner oben dargestellten Konfiguration funktionieren. Im log-File (/var/log/messages ?) solltest Du sehen können, wer über welches Interface "bedient" wurde.

Gruss,
gerri


----------



## StephenKing (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: dhcpd: Interface/Subnetz ausschließen*

Ich habe immer mal wieder Meldungen von DHCP-Requests aus dem fremden Netz gelesen, deswegen hab ich den lieber wieder schnell abgeschalten... 


> dhcpd: DHCPREQUERST for a.b.c.64 from xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx via eth0


ich weis also nicht 100%, ob da die a.b.c.64 ein renewal durchführen will und ob der Server irgendwas darauf antwortet (es kam dann jedenfalls keine Zeile mit DHCPACK).


----------



## gerri (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: dhcpd: Interface/Subnetz ausschließen*



StephenKing schrieb:


> Ich habe immer mal wieder Meldungen von DHCP-Requests aus dem fremden Netz gelesen ...


Nun ja, _Anfragen_ ansich wirst Du nicht verhindern können. Der Frage ist, ob die Anfragen auch behandelt werden. Also tauchen z.B. DHCPACK oder DHCPOFFER Zeilen auf. Als Vergleich nutze doch einfach das log File vom anderen DHCP Server. Da das Netzwerkinterface sich über seine Hardwareadresse meldet sollte sich leicht klären lassen, welcher DHCP Server nun eine Adresse rausgerückt hat.

Gruss,
gerri


----------

